# FEMALE DOMINATION



## ALDABRAMAN

*Both proven productive females!*


----------



## turtlelady80

Thats what my female cherryhead does to my other female cherryhead. I think it's pretty funny. Nice pics


----------



## wellington

They are just showing the boys, anything they can do, we can do


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Both proven productive females!



That is so cool!


----------



## Livingstone

Its like the equivalent of a tortoise strap-on. (hope I dont get dinged for that one)
The male in the background must be like "Oh yah, some girl on girl action!"


----------



## Oogway

i have a problem with my female dominating my male, and now i don't know how i'll ever be able to breed them :S the male seems frightened and tries to run away. I house them separately


----------



## baron101

cool


----------



## blafiriravt

LMAO. Too funny


----------

